# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  problème des gencives qui recouvrent les dents ?

## delphine07

je viens de découvrir que les gencives de ma chienne ont carrément envahient sa dernière molaire supérieure (c'est pas du tartre), d'un côté c'est fait et de l' autre ça recouvre presque complètement a dent, j' ai fait des photos mais je suis pas sûre que ça se voit.
vous avez une idée de ce que cela peut être ? elle doit souffrir horriblement pour manger, pourtant elle mange bien et vite.
je viens de prendre RDV chez le véto qui m' a dit de ne pas m'inquiéter (ça l' a pas surpris au tel) mais cela peut être un procédé tumoral !!!! ???(et je dois pas m'inquiéter) ou 1 infection mais ça redeviendra jamais comme avant, c'est vraiment recouvert.







si vous avez une idée car là je suis très inquiète

----------


## aurlie

je ne vois pas trop mais ça pourrait ressembler à des bourrelets de gencives. Ma cane avait ça aussi. 
Les gencives formaient de gros boudins et cachaient les dents.
Mon véto m'avait dit que seule la chirurgie pouvait y remédier.

Mais bon, ça n'a jamais gênée Rudine plus que ça donc au final, on a rien touché   ::

----------


## delphine07

je viens d' aller voir sur des sites ça fait peur !
en fait sur la 1ère photo, on voit bien une dent et juste à droite la gencive noire c'est sur une dent qu' elle est, on la voit plus du tout
j' espère que c'est juste comme ta ruru, je vais me ronger jusqu'à samedi   ::

----------


## delphine07

d'un côté je me dis que si ça le fait des 2 côtés ça doit pas être une tumeur, ça serait vraiment bizarre que ça attaque les 2 côtés en même temps

----------


## Houitie

Elle a quel age ta chienne?

----------


## delphine07

7 ans

----------


## Houitie

Elle peutaussi faire un petit abces tout simplement, ne pense pas au pire. 
Elle dit quoi quand tu y touches?

----------


## delphine07

des 2 côtés, un abses, peut être une infection générale de la bouche, ça sent pas par contre
là elle a rien dit quand j' ai appuyé pour voir ce que c'était, elle mange des os ou ses croq ss soucis, ça doit pas la géner ou alors elle se débrouille autrement.
je peux rien passer en attendant pour voir si ça dégonflerait pas ? elle aime pas être soignée en +.

----------


## Houitie

Non, je pense qu'il faut mieux laisser, c'est peut être rien du tout, ce serait dommage de lui faire du mal en donnant quelque chose qui n'est pas adapté. Tant qu'elle n'en souffre pas ne t'inquiete pas.

----------


## delphine07

je la laisse et j' essaye de pas dramatiser   ::

----------


## Maya83

Alors, j'suis pas véto, mais ça peut être un épulis.
Ma BA on a eu. Mon véto de l'époque m'avait dit qu'il n'y avait que de la chirurgie à faire (car à force de grossir mais ça fini par  devenir nécessaire), mais que cela revenait...
Peu convaincue par cette réponse j'avais consulté un véto homéo. Il a donné un traitement de fond sur 5 semaines à ma chienne. Tout a disparu et ce n'est jamais revenu. 
Quand j'ai ramené ma chienne pour les vaccins et que j'ai montré sa bouche le véto n'en revenait pas.

----------


## Maya83

pffffff crevée , désolée pour les fautes de frappe/ajout de mots...

----------


## delphine07

on vient de me le dire sur un autre forum, je suis  rassurée (au vue de photos que j' ai vu) avec ton témoignage aussi    ::  
je vais voir tout à l' heure chez le véto, ce qu'il me dit et je lui parlerais donc de ta réponse, si c'est ça faut que je trouve un véto homéo (vaut mieux essayer que d'opérer direct surtout si ça peut revenir et que pour le moment elle semble pas en souffrir)

je vous dis ça tout à l' heure en tout cas merci pour les réponses

----------


## Houitie

On attend des nouvelles avec impatience.

----------


## delphine07

c'est ça, c'est un épulis (j'avais jamais entendu parlé de ça) 
donc il ne m' a pas conseillé la chirurgie puisque c'est "joli" et surtout que ça la gêne pas ce sera à prévoir si ça augmente (allez voir les photos ça peut être impressionnant) et ça peut se compliquer et devenir malin. certaines races sont plus touchées dont les boxers, il n' y a aucune prédisposition avérée sur les dogues du tibet

je vais donc essayer de trouver un véto homéopathe (si qq1 en connait un dans la région de montélimar 26 ou 07 je suis preneuse) pour essayer un traitement doux, si ça peut le faire disparaitre ou atténuer.

je suis soulagée quand même   ::

----------


## Maya83

Je n'ai pas gardé l'ordonnance du véto sinon je t'aurai donné les noms, zut! Je sais qu'il y avait un rééquilibrage au niveau du pancréas (était -ce spécifique à ma chienne?)

----------


## Maya83

J'ai trouvé ça, et ça me parle !! 
"Calcarea carbonica ou Natrum muriaticum ou Thuya.
En 4 CH ou 5 CH, 3 fois par jour, 5 jours sur 7, 3 granules durant plusieurs semaines."

Calcaréa c'est sur et Natrum aussi. Thuya je sais que j'en ai déjà donné à un de mes chiens mais était ce pour ça, j'ai un trou de mémoire...

----------


## delphine07

merci mais de toute façon je préfère qu'en même qu'un véto voit "la chose" avant de donner un médoc, c'est mieux je pense mais tu m' as bien envoyé sur la voie

----------


## gnafron2004

ma chienne a des épulis aussi, à l'occasion d'un détartrage, la véto en a enlevé, mais effectivement, ça revient... (et elle pue du bec !!! hihihi !)

----------


## Maya83

Oui, l'idéal est de trouver un véto homéo.

----------


## delphine07

> ma chienne a des épulis aussi, à l'occasion d'un détartrage, la véto en a enlevé, mais effectivement, ça revient... (et elle pue du bec !!! hihihi !)


j' ai de la chance, la mienne n' a pas de tartre et ne pue pas du bec, c'est à cause du tartre la tienne faut se méfier sinon. et essaye de faire comme l' a suggéré Maya83, si ça aide ta chienne   ::  

par contre, existe il une sorte d' annuaire des vétos qui soignent en homéo ? et des ostéo ? car avec les pages jaunes ça sort tous les vétos du coin. j' étais allée chez une ostéo y a longtemp, mais je ne la retrouve plus pourtant elle avait été efficace   ::

----------


## Maya83

Homéo je sais pas, mais ostéo tu as ce site (pas à jour par contre!)

http://www.osteopathe-veterinaire.eu/sp ... ent_france

----------


## delphine07

merci au pire je pense qu'un ostéo pourra connaître un homéo si lui même ne le pratique pas.

----------


## Adibou

Pourquoi vouloir lui donner un traitement, même si ça n'est qu'homéo, si elle n'est pas génée ?

Ma chienne a fait un épulis (mais gros, bien dégueu, qui saignait et tout) dans la joue en mai. On l'a enlevé et voilà.
On ne l'a pas fait analyser par choix, ma chienne ayant déjà un cancer, mais dans la plupart des cas c'est très bénin.

----------


## delphine07

par ce que si ce que propose Maya83, ça le fait partir, je suis sûre que ça ne s' aggravera pas et qu' elle ne sera pas génée tout simplement. de plus elle aura échappée à une anesthésie. 

de toute façon j' ai pas trouvé de véto encore mais si je trouve j' hésiterai pas

----------


## Maya83

Tout à fait.
Faire anesthésier ma chienne à 11 ans pour retirer les épulis était hors de question. Et pourtant, sans le traitement homéo, ça aurait continué à grossir inéxorablement et j'aurai été forcé de le faire.
L'épulis n'est pas grand chose "au départ" mais peut dégénérer si on ne le traite pas, les vétos classiques ne connaissent que la chirurgie (et ne sont pas convaincus car ils le disent eux même, cela revient!), un véto homéopathe traite le problème définitivement.

Delphine, peut être que si tu ne trouves personne tu pourrait  peut être appeler un homéo pour "bipèdes" et demander ce qu'il en pense (quitte à prendre un RV)?

----------


## delphine07

ah oui, j'y avais pas pensé, je vais voir si elle peut me renseigner

----------


## delphine07

> "Calcarea carbonica
> En 4 CH , 3 fois par jour, 5 jours sur 7, 3 granules durant plusieurs semaines."


ça y est je commence demain avec ça sur 4 semaines, on va bien voir, j' espère que ça va diminuer un peu

----------


## Maya83

Sur Maya c'était parti complètement en 3 semaines. Tiens nous au courant.

----------


## delphine07

je viens donner des nouvelles: pour le moment rien n' a changé, ça va faire 4 semaines bon c'est pas pire non plus je continue quand même des fois que la dernière semaine soit la bonne !

----------


## Maya83

Essaye de compléter avec Natruum. Tu en as parlé à ton homéo "pour bipède"?

----------


## delphine07

non, j'ai pas demandé (je veux pas trop ennuyer car je ne suis pas cliente moins je vois les docs mieux je me porte  ::  ), si je complète avec ça je donne les mêmes dosages de chaque ? ou je donne 1 coup l'un et un coup l' autre ?
bon au pire je lui donne un coup de fil mais bon si je peux éviter

----------


## Maya83

Je me rappelle que Maya avec les 2 en même temps, mais pas des dosages par contre...

----------


## Minos

> J'ai trouvé ça, et ça me parle !! 
> "Calcarea carbonica ou Natrum muriaticum ou Thuya.
> En 4 CH ou 5 CH, 3 fois par jour, 5 jours sur 7, 3 granules durant plusieurs semaines."
> 
> Calcaréa c'est sur et Natrum aussi. Thuya je sais que j'en ai déjà donné à un de mes chiens mais était ce pour ça, j'ai un trou de mémoire...


J'ai donné le traitement suivant à ma chienne de 12 ans, et tout était parti en quelques semaines.
Calcarea carbonica et Natrum muriaticum en même temps.
En 5 CH, 3 fois par jour, 5 jours sur 7, 3 granules jusqu'a ce que les tubes soient vide, ensuite en 9 CH.

----------

